# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Pitbull, light remotely operated weapon system, General Robotics Ltd., Beit Nehemia, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - General Robotics Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

PITBULL™ : Ultra-Light Remote Weapon Station by General Robotics Ltd

Published on Feb 12, 2018




> Ultra Light Remote Weapon Station (ULRWS) for Manned and Unmanned Platforms
> 
> Ultra Light (70Kg) supports 7.62 or 5.56 machine guns
> 
> Comprehensive Situational Awareness –day and night with “Point & Shoot” on screen interface.
> 
> Anti Drone features
> 
> Hostile Fire Source Designator for fast & precise counter fire
> ...

----------


## Airicist

PITBULL™ : Anti Drone Solution by General Robotics Ltd

Published on Feb 13, 2018




> PITBULL™ : Ultra-Light Remote Weapon Station with ability to be stabilized and locked on any drone while stationary or in the move.
> 
> The operator will have to choose only if he take it down or not

----------


## Airicist

Pitbull™ ANTI DRONE, ULRWS 2018 by General Robotics

Published on Jun 10, 2018




> General Robotics - Ultra Light Remote Weapon Station (ULRWS) - anti drone, for manned and unmanned platforms.
> Supporting Fighters for Mission Success.

----------

